# 3D Spieleprogrammierung mit C++



## pogo (7. Mai 2001)

hiho

ich hab vor mit 3D spieleprogrammierung in C++ anzufangen...
jetzt weiss ich abba leida noch nich welches buch für mich als rookie am besten geeignet iss... folgendes buch habe ich schon ins auge gefasst:

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3831105936/qid=989251697/028-0141977-9617342

könnt ihr mir noch ander bücher empfehlen?
wichtig iss halt nur, dass sie deutsch sind und natürlich gut verständlich...

danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## Dr.0815 (14. Mai 2001)

*Kann ich*

Sieh dir mal folgende an:

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3827259770/ref=sim_books/302-0901867-8036840

oder

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3826606345/ref=sim_books/302-0901867-8036840

Dr.0815


----------



## cctnt (14. April 2002)

ich hab mir das buch jetzt lerne ich spieleprogrammierung mit c++ und directx bestellt ist mir aber zu hoch weil ich im programmieren eine absolute null bin

ich hätte nen vorschlag ich will nämlich ein spiel machen und bräuchte einige programmierer wenn du lust hast schau mal auf http://www.dbzthestory.4xt.de vorbei ok??

und ich weiss keine werbung in eigener sache


----------



## alie (15. April 2002)

*lol*

lol



> ich hab mir das buch jetzt lerne ich spieleprogrammierung mit c++ und directx bestellt ist mir aber zu hoch weil ich im programmieren eine absolute null bin



da würd ich mir doch lieber "Jetzt lerne ich C++" zulegen ...


----------



## Nasenbaer (21. April 2002)

Ich bin mit "Jetzt lerne ich Spieleproggen mit Vc++ und Dx" einwandfrei. Es ist wirklich gut für Einsteiger die bisher noch nicht programmiert oder zumindest nicht mit C++ programmiert haben.
Es schafft ersteinmal grundlegende Kenntnisse rund ums programmieren die für dieses Thema auch unerlässlich sind. Danach geht es auf spieleprogrammierungsrelevante (lol langes Wort) Themen ein und am Ende kommt ein kleiner aber feiner Weltraum-2D-Shooter raus.

Aber dieses Buch reicht allein natürlich nicht aus um gleich super Projekte zu entwickeln. Trotzdem ist es ideal für Einsteiger in dieses Thema.

Am um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen. Ich programmiere zur Zeit an einen 2D Tetris-Clone und muss sagen, dass dies recht schwer ist. Nicht der Grafikteil aber vorallem die Routinen fürs eigentlich Spiel.
Daher halte ich es für übertrieben gleich mit 3D anzufangen da noch viel mehr Probleme auf einen zukommen würden und nach 2 bis 3 Projekten die man hingeschmissen hat, weil sie schlichtweg zu kompliziert waren hat man sicher schnell die Lust an dem Thema verloren. Fang lieber erstmal mit 2D spirch DirectDraw an und verzichte auf Dinge wie Netzwerkfähigkeit dann wirds sicher eher was. 

Mfg Nasenbaer


----------



## Brynshander (22. April 2002)

Jetzt lerne ich mit vc blabla... is einfach dreckig keine 2 cent wert...
Einfach öde und lohnt sich einfach net...


----------



## Nasenbaer (22. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Brynshander _
> *Jetzt lerne ich mit vc blabla... is einfach dreckig keine 2 cent wert...
> Einfach öde und lohnt sich einfach net... *




Und was gefällt dir nicht daran???

Mfg Nasenbaer


----------



## Brynshander (23. April 2002)

Das Endergebnis is nich grad umhauend über die hälfte gehts nur mal um anfangszeug...


----------



## Robert Martinu (23. April 2002)

Bei der "Jetzt lerne ich..."-Reihe gehts vom Konzept her um die Grundlagen. Dazu kommt, dass das Author nicht mal 500 seiten hat, um 4 umfangreiche Themengebiete abzuhandeln.
Wenn das Buch ein paar Erfolgserlebnisse und eine Vorstellung über anzuschaffende weiterführende Literatur vermittelt hat es imo seinen Zweck erfüllt.

Um ernsthaft Spiele schreiben zu können brauchst Du sowieso eine gut ausgestattete themenübergreifende Bibliothek.


----------



## Nasenbaer (23. April 2002)

@Daishi

*voll zustimm*


----------



## Googy (24. April 2002)

Sorry, aber ich programmiere schon seit paar jahren DirectX und seit paar monaten OpenGl!!!

Ich werde dir zuerstmal CDX-Lib empfehelen!!! Demnächst wenn meine site wieder up-ist kannst du dort paar tuts finden!!!

Also weiter so, jeder fängt klein an!!!

Gruss Googy


----------



## Nasenbaer (24. April 2002)

Was bringt mir denn diese CDX-Lib ? Ich hab schon des öfteren mal davon gehört...
Allerdings möchte ich schon so programmieren wie es auch in der freien Wirtschaft praktiziert wird, d.h. ich will ungern auf diverse Hilfestellungen zurückgreifen, die ich mir im Berufsleben wieder abtrainieren muss.


Mfg Nasenbaer


----------

